# Open File - Security Warning



## muzzaman (Oct 6, 2005)

I have SBS 2003 on a server and XP Pro SP2 on all workstations. I get the aforementioned error since I have implemented a Group Policy to Redirect Folders to \\servername\Users. I have since turned off (before any other machine put the GPO into effect) so only my machine now has the error. Strange thing is this. When opening ANY file on desktop or My Docs that is stored on server it is OK. When I use a Quick Launch icon (Application Data folder) it gives me the error.

I have tried using IE security settings to "Trust" file:\\servername but no success.

Doesn't affect my usage - just a real pain in my %$#@.

Any ideas??


----------



## muzzaman (Oct 6, 2005)

*Anyone have any ideas yet?*

Does anyone have any ideas on this one yet?



muzzaman said:


> I have SBS 2003 on a server and XP Pro SP2 on all workstations. I get the aforementioned error since I have implemented a Group Policy to Redirect Folders to \\servername\Users. I have since turned off (before any other machine put the GPO into effect) so only my machine now has the error. Strange thing is this. When opening ANY file on desktop or My Docs that is stored on server it is OK. When I use a Quick Launch icon (Application Data folder) it gives me the error.
> 
> I have tried using IE security settings to "Trust" file:\\servername but no success.
> 
> ...


----------



## DLogan (Dec 5, 2005)

*Same Issue*

Where you ever able to resolve your issue? I'm experiencing the exact same thing and have not been able to determine a fix. Please let me know if you found a resolution. Thanks


----------

